# 6 day a week workout program.



## Tygher21 (Nov 22, 2011)

The goal with the plan is newbie muscle. I knew some people who made impressive gains in real life based on working out six days a week, and cardio twice a day. They tried body for life and said it was limited. Their results were impressive.

My workout follows a simple pattern: 

Monday: Lower 



Seated Leg Curl
Leg Press
Lunges
Seated Calf Raise
Smith Machine Calf Raise
Swiss Ball Core
T.R.X Core
30 minutes cardio
Tuesday: Upper


Dumbbell  Bench Press
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press
Cable Standing Fly
*Upper Back:*


Assisted Pull Up
Seated Close Row
Wide Grip Pulldown
*Shoulders:*


Dumbbell Overhead Press
Dumbbell Front Raise
Dumbbell Shrug
*Triceps 
*


Dumbbell Overhead extension
Cable Pushdown
*Biceps:*


Dumbbell Curl
Hammer Curl
*30 minutes of cardio 
*
*Swiss Ball Core*


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 22, 2011)

1. If you're trying to gain muscle the biggest focus should be on quality rest. With 6 weights workouts, and 10 (?) cardio workouts a week i can promise you this program is not optimal. You build muscle outside of the gym, not inside it.

2. If you've only got two workouts, does this mean you're repeating them three times a week? Why? What's the logic behind that? If you can train your chest, for example, with enough intensity to build muscle you won't be able to train it twice more that week. Certainly not without injuring yourself.

3. There's no balance in this program at all. Purely by exercise selection alone you have far too much pressing compared to pulling which will eventually lead to shoulder problems or muscular imbalances. You also have way too much upper body work compared to leg work.

***

You'd be far better off reading the stickied threads in the training section for some great threads on how to put together good exercise programs. Focus on REST (at least 3 full rest days a week), focus on BIG COMPOUND EXERCISES (squats, deadlifts, good mornings, front squats, bench, military, rows, chinups, dips....). Focus on BALANCE between pressing, pulling, and put in more meaningful leg work. Calve raises and leg extensions don't count.

MOST Important - *go get a bulking diet plan* because no amount of work in the gym means shit if you aren't eating for size.


----------



## squigader (Nov 23, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> 1. If you're trying to gain muscle the biggest focus should be on quality rest. With 6 weights workouts, and 10 (?) cardio workouts a week i can promise you this program is not optimal. You build muscle outside of the gym, not inside it.
> 
> 2. If you've only got two workouts, does this mean you're repeating them three times a week? Why? What's the logic behind that? If you can train your chest, for example, with enough intensity to build muscle you won't be able to train it twice more that week. Certainly not without injuring yourself.
> 
> ...



I was going to say something, but then I read this. Everything I could have said, and even more, is right here. Follow this advice if you want gains, or pick up a copy of "Starting Strength" and follow it religiously. You'll see huge newbie gains.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 23, 2011)

After researching further, if you do decide you want to use a split program, don't devote entire days to triceps or biceps.  It's a waste of time going all the way to the gym to do two arm exercises.  

Considering that you're talking about newbie gains, I think it makes a lot more sense to do the fundamentals a few times a week.  Go to the gym and squat, bench, row, etc.  Just repeat the same exercises a few times a week to promote better motor learning.  Setting the foundation with proper technique now will make sure you maintain good movement patterns over the long haul.  Not to mention, these basics are the best way to build muscle anyway.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Nov 23, 2011)

cow pimp rules and so does gaz ..both them have laid out good ways to do programs use the search button ! trust and believe they paid the price and know there shit


----------



## Tygher21 (Nov 25, 2011)

Gaz- I checked your site and like your style. I'll try to wrap my head around the pushing/pulling differences and how to set up a split. I'm also afraid to say my current goals are fat loss, newb muscle, and lung capacity.

About the dead lifts: The guys on my exercise dvd's say to not do core exercises like the dead lift on the same days you do the swiss ball/etc core workouts.
Considering my core is weak, would I be better off building it with the swissball before getting into the hard core deadlift? 

I've bookmarked your site and will be reading more.


----------



## Disperse (Dec 3, 2011)

Gaz knocked it out.  try not to repeat.  3-4 days a week in the gym.  Rest is just as important.  Alot of cardio burns a % of muscle.  I have never seen big marathon runners.  Natty of course.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 3, 2011)

Tygher21 said:


> Gaz- I checked your site and like your style. I'll try to wrap my head around the pushing/pulling differences and how to set up a split. I'm also afraid to say my current goals are fat loss, newb muscle, and lung capacity.
> 
> About the dead lifts: The guys on my exercise dvd's say to not do core exercises like the dead lift on the same days you do the swiss ball/etc core workouts.
> Considering my core is weak, would I be better off building it with the swissball before getting into the hard core deadlift?
> ...



If you're a newb - just train. Things will happen. Just make sure the way you're training doesn't fall into one of the newb traps - training too much or training to little. The first one is common and, like your original routine, is so much overkill you won't get anywhere. The second isn't so common, but it's when you train so light and timidly you don't stimulate enough growth to take advantage of your initial gains.

As for the core, do extra stuff if you like. I've only just required extra core work on a regular basis since my lifts are outstripping my core stability. I'd say squats and deadlifts and some overhead work will do you just fine. Swiss ball is essentially useless anyhow - when in real life or any of the gym lifts is your body going to be wobbling about like that? Never!


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 7, 2011)

Way to much taxing on your nervice system.Do it 3-4 days.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Dec 7, 2011)

Your missing some important lifts such as the squat and deadlift.  You are also doing assisted pull-ups and lat pull downs in one session which is the same movement.  If I were you, especially as new to lifting, I would incorporate more lifts into one workout and do three rest days a week, at the very minimum two.  If I were to do it all over again as a newbie with the knowledge I have now I would start off by training 3 times a week with full body workouts doing the following lifts only: squats, deadlift, bench press, shoulder press, bb rows, pull-ups and dips.  No need to go too fancy in the beginning and rest days are critical.  I would start with various splits after the initial 12 week mark of full body workouts.  Just my two cents.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Dec 7, 2011)

Tygher21 said:


> Gaz- I checked your site and like your style. I'll try to wrap my head around the pushing/pulling differences and how to set up a split. I'm also afraid to say my current goals are fat loss, newb muscle, and lung capacity.
> 
> About the dead lifts: The guys on my exercise dvd's say to not do core exercises like the dead lift on the same days you do the swiss ball/etc core workouts.
> Considering my core is weak, would I be better off building it with the swissball before getting into the hard core deadlift?
> ...



Skip the swissball core workout (whatever that is), put the DVDs away, and do deadlifts with good form.  You won't regret it.


----------

